# Rock ID and pricing



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Folks,

Been a very long time since I have done anything related to fresh water. Can any one tell me what this bunch of rock is worth?

About a 5 gallon pale of Lava and then some. 

















Some slate









Not sure what this is called









Any help is greatly appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like grey slate and rainbow rock

Check out what they run per lb at a Lfs 

You obviously won't get that price if you're selling but it's a starting point


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

As stated already, best option is to look for lfs pricing. t i ally do on used items is go to the lfs and see their price. My price usually ends up as full price divide by two


----------

